# Spouse visa extension English test



## Adrianagtl (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am not really sure about this so hopefully you can help me.
When I applied for my spouse visa I had to take an English test, now that I have to renew/extend my visa for 2.5 more years do I need to take the examen again?? Or I can use the one I took 2.5 years ago?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

If you took IELTS at least A2 level and it was accepted for your first spouse visa, you can reuse the same English test. If not, you need to re-take it at A2 or above.


----------



## Adrianagtl (Aug 27, 2014)

clever-octopus said:


> If you took IELTS at least A2 level and it was accepted for your first spouse visa, you can reuse the same English test. If not, you need to re-take it at A2 or above.


Thank you clever octopus. I took the PET and passed it with distinction (B2) but I guess I will have to take a new one? If so, could I take a higher one? I am thinking that 2.5 years from now I am gonna have to pay again for another one that asks for a higher grade so I am not sure if I could “kill 2 birds with 1 stone”.
I have seen different options but I’m worried that they will reject it as it won’t be the one they asked for this type of visa. 
So basically my questions would be:
1. Am I allowed to take a “higher ranked” test for my visa extension?
2. Would I be able to re-use it when I apply for my settlement 2.5 years from now (provided that the rules don’t change again of course)
3. What exam would that be?

Thank you so much.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You can take it at a higher level than what's needed - Since you'll need to re-test anyway, you might as well take IELTS Life Skills at B1 or higher since you can re-use that result for ILR and citizenship


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

Be careful about anticipating in advance. 

Before my wife took the A2 test (for the FLR (M) extension at 2.5 years), I asked the IELTS people if she could take the B1 test instead and in effect kill two birds with one stone, (so she could use the B1 later for* ILR*). They said not a good idea, because, the test result would only be valid for 2 years, so she would have to take it again in 2.5 years time at* ILR.*

There is also a danger that the HO may change the requirements before one gets to the next stage in the process.

Noted, as Clever-Octopus said, that if, at initial entry, one took a test of a higher level (A2 or above), that can be reused at FLR stage.


----------



## Adrianagtl (Aug 27, 2014)

Brilliant! Thank you for your help!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Provided it was taken at the appropriate level, if the result was accepted for a previous visa application, it can be reused for a subsequent visa application, even if it's expired


----------

